# SabotLoader!!



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Finally found some thing the Remington 700 54 doesn't like with 100gr. T7.
Things have been going crazy here so I didn't get any of the Purple 54cal sabots for the 50 cal. Speer gold dots ordered.

I ran into Williams and they had some 250gr. Speer Gold Dots 429 dia.
They fit the MMP code white sabots you sent me a full bag of. 
At 100 yards I did not have any Idea where they were going so I moved to 50 yards. Still had no clue at 50 yards so I moved to 25 yards after I once again checked all the scope screws and action screws.
At 25 yard I still wasn't hitting any thing I could see. I went and got a half sheet of OSB I had left over from a project to place the target on.

I was getting 18 inch groups none touching paper and they looked like they were tumbling some appered to be hitting side ways in the OSB. I started looking for sabots. Those I found were all intact except for the bases. The bases were totally gone, I couldn't find a single one.

I say to my self deer season starts tomorrow better go find some thing else to try since I am hunting in a shot gun, pistol or muzzle loader zone this year.

I go digging in my shooting cabnet and find some T/C express sabots and 230gr. XTP HP bullets. 
At 25 yards 3 shots are touching in a clover patteren. At 50 yards they are right in the bull sort of at 2:00 oclock.
At 100 yards they are dead center 2 inches above the bull. So that is the medicine in the 54 this year till the 30th when the firearm season ends.

A weeks rest and Muzzle loader season starts. I'm going to see if the Speer Gold Dots will work in the 50 cal with the code green MMP sabots. I think they will to be honest. Del told me not to try to push that old Green sabot I had a big stock of to hard.
80gr. T7 worked well wth the Hornady XTP's I had been useing and the CIL bullets I had.

Going to try and find the time to get a picture of those shot out sabots.

 Al


----------

